# FYI: First Aid Kit



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

For those interested in the under seat first aid kit, I just got the empty box to use as storage from Dan @ Cutter for $11.79.

The part number is: 52-10-7-044-958

Check this link for info: Click Me

Be sure to ask for the 3 screws.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

*What does that get you?*

On the site you linked to there are part numbers for the kit, bracket, and screws. You list only one part number and it doesn't correspond to any of the above.

What did you get from Cutter and does it mount under the seat?

thx


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

KWiK said:


> *For those interested in the under seat first aid kit, I just got the empty box to use as storage from Dan @ Cutter for $11.79.
> 
> The part number is: 52-10-7-044-958
> 
> ...


hehehe.... that's my web page. glad you found it helpful.


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes, this is the hard one that mounts under the seat. The difference is that this part number does not include all the medical supplies.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

*excellent!*

I've been wanting one for storage but the $50+ price tag was a bit much. I can't believe they get $40 bucks for band-aids. :yikes: Is there something in the med supplies that makes it unimportable into the US? I've read threads where people have had to get the kits thru Canada.

Twelve bucks for it all minus the gauze and instructions from 31st330 at the ready...how can I go wrong?


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Do you know the part # for the contents only, in case one wanted to buy a "refill" later on?

- Cowboy


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

Cowboy said:


> *Do you know the part # for the contents only, in case one wanted to buy a "refill" later on?
> 
> - Cowboy *


sorry, but no, I just wanted the empty case so I didn't ask about the contents.


----------



## Deemo (Apr 2, 2002)

The european kit with contents is also on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1817751797&r=0&t=0


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Deemo said:


> *The european kit with contents is also on Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1817751797&r=0&t=0 *


I can get them anytime w/o the eBay hassle for about $63 shipped anywhere in the Continental USA


----------



## FrancisK (Apr 8, 2002)

KWiK, is that part number:52-10-7-044-958 include the mounting bracket and screw? or do I need to order the mounting bracket for the FirstAid kit?


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

FrancisK said:


> *KWiK, is that part number:52-10-7-044-958 include the mounting bracket and screw? or do I need to order the mounting bracket for the FirstAid kit? *


It includes the mounting bracket, but not the screws. The screws are just M6 x 12 with a T30 head.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Dan and I was told that there is a part number for the box and a seperate one for the bracket. He wants $17.59 + shipping for it all...which isn't bad, but not the same deal KWIK seems to have gotten. :dunno:


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

ERK said:


> *I just got off the phone with Dan and I was told that there is a part number for the box and a seperate one for the bracket. He wants $17.59 + shipping for it all...which isn't bad, but not the same deal KWIK seems to have gotten. :dunno: *


oops! I just found my invoice, and the mounting bracket is seperate. Here is what cutter billed me:

52.10.7.044.958 $11.79 First Aid Box
52.10.7.045.018 $05.80 Holder

Thats a total of $17.59, still much better than the $50+ if you don't need the contents.

sorry for the mistake.


----------



## dtlee (Jan 12, 2002)

*KWik, please check p/n again.*

KWik, you posted two different p/n for the first aid box 51.10.7.044.958 and 52.10.7.044.958. Which p/n is correct? Please check again.

Thank you very much for this info.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

*no worries*



> oops! I just found my invoice, and the mounting bracket is seperate. Here is what cutter billed me:
> 
> 51.10.7.044.958 $11.79 First Aid Box
> 52.10.7.045.018 $05.80 Holder
> ...


hey, I am just glad I didn't insist that it was only one part number for both. 

I wound up ordering from my local dealer. $12.30 for the kit. $6.10 for the bracket. I was all set to order from Dan but he said (nearly insisted) I call my local parts dept. to save on the shipping. And I did. :thumb: Now that's good customer service!


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: KWik, please check p/n again.*



dtlee said:


> *KWik, you posted two different p/n for the first aid box 51.10.7.044.958 and 52.10.7.044.958. Which p/n is correct? Please check again.
> 
> Thank you very much for this info. *


Both part numbers start with *52*


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: KWik, please check p/n again.*



dtlee said:


> *KWik, you posted two different p/n for the first aid box 51.10.7.044.958 and 52.10.7.044.958. Which p/n is correct? Please check again.
> 
> Thank you very much for this info. *


both parts should start with a 52, I corrected it above.

I guess it's time for some more Mavis.


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

*More stupid + box questions...*

1. Has anyone tried installing one of these on the driver's side seat as well?

2. What the heck is are the dimensions of the box? Looking at the pictures, it appears relatively large, but then checking my sport seat in the all the way down position, it's gotta be about 3" tall x 7" wide x 5" deep. Is this relatively close?

3. Is the seat heater going to cook whatever you put in there? And if so, what would the correct time be for a medium-rare standing rib roast?

Thanks -F


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: More stupid + box questions...*



fkafka said:


> *1. Has anyone tried installing one of these on the driver's side seat as well?
> 
> 2. What the heck is are the dimensions of the box? Looking at the pictures, it appears relatively large, but then checking my sport seat in the all the way down position, it's gotta be about 3" tall x 7" wide x 5" deep. Is this relatively close?
> 
> ...


Over the weekend I installed a kit under the passenger's seat. I did a dry fit under the driver's side and it should fit with no problem. KWiK is right, be sure you get the screws. My friend was picking up her new X5 so I tried to save myself a trip and had her grab the parts for me. Unfortunately...no screws though. Much to my surprise NO ONE carries M6 x 12 self-tapping screws and my effort to save myself a twenty minute ride to the dealership turned into a half day search for screws. I broke down and figured I try non-tapping. I did manage to get them to bite but it took some doing.

The kit fits perfectly with no trouble with my sport seats all the way front and down. It is about 3" high x 9" long x 6" deep. Not deep enough to hold the owner's manual but it does provide a nice bit of extra storage.

I don't think anything will be effected by the seat heaters. And...everyone knows that a standing rib roast is best prepared in the engine compartment.


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: More stupid + box questions...*

>> I did a dry fit under the driver's side and it should fit with no problem.

Thanks for the comments. I was thinking of doing one on each side of the car, to compensate for the smallish glovebox.


----------

